# My pup ate a pacifier!??



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Look for it to come out the muffler area in a day or two! I would think if he swallowed it, it will pass, but watch him, cause if it gets stuck he can get sick really quickly. These puppies really can get the darn'dest things. For mine it is sticks, can't tell you how many I pull out of their mouths each day. Keeping my fingers crossed any eatten bits will pass.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

He also might regurgitate it when he has an empty stomach, so watch for those times, too. When Jaro eats something he shouldn't like sticks and rocks, often he throws them up very early in the morning before he has eaten.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Many things pass. If he were to vomit in spite of taking nothing in, I would seek attention. Many years ago, my Sally ate 1/2 a corn cob.... she vomited it up 6 weeks later!


----------



## mydogfred (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I feel much better! I will keep an eye on him though for any changes in his behavior. All the pictures of your pets are adorable by the way!


----------

